# Free Kittens!! In Ohio



## MahonFam (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi I have kittens for free available in a few months! They are domestic shorthairs and are so freindly! Message me if interested.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What part of Ohio?


----------



## MahonFam (Mar 31, 2013)

They are in Elyria, Ohio near Lorain.


----------

